
2 Things About That Google Memo… - m52go
https://medium.com/@100millionbooks/2-things-about-that-google-memo-75d3dcd29cc5
======
dionidium
This is really just more evidence of a longer trending-up in the belief that
fibbing is OK if it serves the greater good. You can exaggerate the dangers of
secondhand smoke, if that helps you stamp out smoking. [0] You can exaggerate
the general population's risk of contracting HIV, if that raises awareness for
AIDS research. [1] And you can, clearly, misrepresent the science on gender
differences if it serves a larger feminist platform. [2]

Surely, some scientists must _know_ they're doing this. But, crucially, most
people are just repeating what they've been told by experts.

[0]
[http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/medical_exa...](http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/medical_examiner/2017/02/secondhand_smoke_isn_t_as_bad_as_we_thought.html)

[1] [https://blogs.worldbank.org/impactevaluations/people-
think-i...](https://blogs.worldbank.org/impactevaluations/people-think-it-s-
easy-contract-hiv-s-good-thing-right-maybe-not-guest-post-jason-kerwin)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Hb3oe7-PJ8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Hb3oe7-PJ8)

------
Animats
Does anybody have a copy on line of the entire memo, with charts and
references?

The author may have a good libel case against Gizmodo, in that they published
his document under the heading "Full memo", while omitting key parts.

~~~
m52go
It's at [http://diversitymemo.com](http://diversitymemo.com).

~~~
djsumdog
This is the best copy I've seen. Thanks for this. The Gizmodo version looks
like it was a copy/paste leak with all the links and graphs removed.

I've actually read this memo. Regardless of whether you agree with it, it's
well thought out.

I really hate the false left/right divide in our culture today. Issues are not
on one side or the other. This letter is hardly hate speak or disrespectful.
It's opinions and the reasoning behind those opinions, as well as what the
author thinks are good solutions.

I don't agree with many of the things the author says, but my own opinions are
equally as controversial. I think they're fewer women in tech because let's
face it, they're soul destroying job. Even when working with the best
engineers where I rarely worked over 40 hours a week with a six figure salary,
I was still sitting on an open work space, chugging out Scala code, for a
business that sold overpriced intellectual property.

Men should be encouraged to take jobs that are more fulfilling even though
they might pay less.

~~~
m52go
To be clear, I didn't create that site. I found it elsewhere and linked it
here.

But yeah, to reiterate what I said in the article, the Gizmodo version is
terribly lacking and not worthy of being called the 'full' version even though
that's exactly what they did.

Thus inciting much hate about this guy's 'uninformed' and 'bigoted' opinions
when they're just...not. Controversial, yes, but not uninformed.

~~~
Animats
In the full version, it looks like he's trying to get a handle on the problem.

------
BryantD
It's funny how these mistakes creep in. For example, Dr. James Damore does not
have a doctorate. Reference:
[https://twitter.com/nitashatiku/status/894939560391565317](https://twitter.com/nitashatiku/status/894939560391565317)

~~~
m52go
I checked his LinkedIn page beforehand and it indicates he has a Phd.

Regardless, I wouldn't consider this mistake to be like 'these mistakes' I
discuss in the article.

